# Buttons Thread



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

We've been (impatiently) waiting for Buttons to kid!! This is her second freshening. She sadly lost her first kid due to arctic weather so we are super excited to see what kind of mom she will be! We think the buck got her end of Feb. Potentially could've been end of March. (He's a sneaky buck) she's HUGE! Her udder is HUGE! Her pooch is HUGE! She's looked ready for weeks but still no kids! Any idea on how close we are?



























She is a super small pygmy doe. Very skittish and hard to catch so this is the best I could do on photos!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I apologize for the hay stuck to her rear. She's had some discharge, the hay stuck to it. Also her tail is standing straight up all on its own. Yikes!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. Her udder looks like it has a ways to fill up. Good luck!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I was certain id wake up to kids today. No kids! I tried all day yesterday to get a pic of Buttons pooch but was unsuccessful. Here is what is going on. Her udder is much bigger and looks very firm. Her pooch is GIGANTIC! It is going from bright red and swollen back to black (still big) almost like a contraction. Yesterday she had a TON of clear discharge, this morning it's dripping more of a white creamy discharge. She keeps curling her lips (unusual for this particular goat) I moved her into the kidding pen and she has just been pacing. Stopping for a nap here and there. I figured shed kid within 24 hours. Nothing! Does this sound like kidding should be happening very soon? She is such a small goat I don't want her going too long!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Are her tail ligaments softening at all? Tail going funny and droopy or oddly narrow-looking at the base?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't catch her to feel ligaments. She has for sure hollowed out at the base of her tail. She keeps wagging her tail. Flipping it about.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

This is now


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She looks really close.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

STILL no kids! However, Buttons the usually VERY skittish girl has allowed me into her kidding stall. Rubbing on me and allowed me to feel her ligaments no problem! Ligaments are NON EXISTENT! Ugh!! How long should I let her go until inducing!?!?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I think most people have had does go within 24 hours of lost ligaments


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

STILL NO KIDS!!! Here is her pooch today. If she doesn't go now it will be another month. She was away from the buck for a month. I'm getting VERY concerned. Vet can't come until Monday! Does this look like kidding is imminent?! She has been discharging clear and creamy stuff for DAYS!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My ff looked like that in the evening, she had kids the next morning. So maybe yours will go soon?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> My ff looked like that in the evening, she had kids the next morning. So maybe yours will go soon?


Thank you! Good to know! This girl has had 153 days (as of today) since she was exposed to a buck. She didn't get to see him again for a full 30 days later. I cannot imagine she will go another month like this! Curling lips, contracting vulva, firm udder, non existent ligaments, etc. never had a doe keep us in such suspense! I'm worried only because she is SO SMALL! And lost her first kid. This is her second so I want to make sure all goes well. I've already taken almost a week off work to sit by the kidding stall on "goat watch". Fingers crossed she kids soon!!!!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Any kids yet?? Sounds like it should be soon.


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

No kids yet. Today would be day 155. Buttons is behaving the same. Pacing, pawing, lips curling, bleating at her own belly, overly friendly, firm udder, no ligaments. Is there a possibility she can behave this way a full MONTH before kidding?!? Or should I be worried she potentially has a dead kid inside. Vet stopped by and said she should be kidding "soon". Didn't seem concerned. This goat is going to be the death of me I swear.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Today's pooch


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have to say she is beautiful. I love her coat.




Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> I have to say she is beautiful. I love her coat.
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


Thank you! She comes from champion blood lines. Her sire was MAGNIFICANT! However we do not register/show our pygmy's. She is bred with our purebred unregistered pygmy buck. I'm hoping for a baby buckling to breed with our brown patch ND doe.


----------

